# Leisure battery now charging from mains



## Dunc52 (Jul 29, 2016)

Our leisure battery is loosing charge when connected up to the mains and am running the usual items like fridge, tv, and lights. I noticed after about 3 days of being connected up there is virtually no charge left in the battery but it will recharge and hold its charge after driving any distance. The battery is only 2 months old.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.

You don't tell us your make of van, but my camper has a toggle switch enabling me to charge either the cab battery or the habitation leisure battery.

It's worth checking whether you have something similar and that it's set to charge the habitation battery.

When my internal charger is charging the habitation battery correctly, the interior lights are fractionally brighter.




.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

If it were a van with an Elektroblock control unit then I would say there is a good chance that the charging circuit in the box is faulty.


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

As Bill says above, seems as if your battery charger has failed. This happened twice on ours but was replaced under guarantee. Battery charger on ours is a standalone unit behind the leisure battery.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I notice you've updated the thread title to "Leisure battery now charging from mains."

Any chance of an update telling us what was the cause? It could help others.








.


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

HurricaneSmith said:


> I notice you've updated the thread title to "Leisure battery now charging from mains."
> 
> Any chance of an update telling us what was the cause? It could help others.


I assumed that was a typo & it should read "not charging from mains", inferred from the context.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I guessed it was a typo - but not the sort that should be made in the heading of a new thread.

It is a total contradiction to the problem described.

I'm trying not to be too critical/pedantic but perhaps some readers might have ignored the thread as being not relevant to their experience/interest.

E&OE


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Unless we know what the motorhome is, there is little chance of being that helpful.I would also wonder if the member is confusing the leisure and vehicle batteries.Especially if under the seats.

cabby


----------

